# Booze. Wine, Beer, Spirits, 'Nuf said



## DT

Hahaha, OK, so I figured vs. a Beer and a Wine and a <something_something> spirit, I'd start a thread for all (I can change the name if anyone wants).

Seasonal beers are showing up WAY early this year, generally we refuse to buy till at least September, but I saw these earlier in the week, and couldn't pass them up (waiting till the weekend to drink the first one).

Dogfish Head is one of those do_no_wrong breweries.


----------



## Edd

I live in Southern NH close to the Maine border. In Kittery, Maine there’s a brewery called Tributary I stopped at yesterday. Had their IPA and was repulsed by a heavy malt presence. Nothing bums me out, booze-wise, more than a malty fuckin IPA.


----------



## DT

Oh to clarify the above, just not drinking __that__ beer specifically, all other beers are on deck 

This was the last time I posted an inventory, around the first of the month:

Current beer fridge inventory

Stone Tangerine
Sierra Nevada Hazy Little Thing
Lagunitas IPA
Lagunitas Little Somethin' Somethin'
Victory Golden Monkey
Elysian Space Dust
Peak IPA
Peak Summertime IPA
Roadhouse Wilson Mountain Style
Terrapin Luau Krunkles
Terrapin High and Hazy

A few things have changed, I'll update it and get a fresh photo 





Edd70 said:


> I live in Southern NH close to the Maine border. In Kittery, Maine there’s a brewery called Tributary I stopped at yesterday. Had their IPA and was repulsed by a heavy malt presence. Nothing bums me out, booze-wise, more than a malty fuckin IPA.




Ha!  I l don't mind a little bump in the "mid malts", you know where you maybe have a big hoppy hit up front, a little malt in the middle, but that finishes quickly and and ends in nice clean hops taste.

Something like (one of our faves), a Cigar City Jai Alai.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping an IPA this evening. 

I assume that this thread also allows for a discussion of (and expression of an appreciation of) wine?

Ah, I have just re-read the OP: Wine is mentioned.  

Very good.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Despite many attempting to educate me on beer and wine, it has never stuck and I couldn't give less of a shit.  In that regard, I am the Trump supporter of alcohol.


----------



## Edd

Edd70 said:


> I live in Southern NH close to the Maine border. In Kittery, Maine there’s a brewery called Tributary I stopped at yesterday. Had their IPA and was repulsed by a heavy malt presence. Nothing bums me out, booze-wise, more than a malty fuckin IPA.




Should have pointed out something I do like in addition to whining about bad beer. I think this IPA is excellent. Bright, hoppy flavor. 8% abv.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Today would have been my mother's birthday, had she lived, but she died just before midnight on December 21, 2018. 

She would have been all of 90, a big birthday, one with a zero, and we would have celebrated it with her, with cakes and music, and she would have loved being the centre of attention, and being made a fuss of.

And so, I raise a glass to her, (a Double IPA, but it could equally have been wine) and take the opportunity to wish her a Happy Birthday.


----------



## DT

Would anyone mind if I request a cleanup?  Just a few really derailed posts, and I'd also like to say to @Chew Toy McCoy this thread is not about exclusion, snobbery, etc., heck, maybe you'll read about something you might totally dig on


----------



## Scepticalscribe

D_T said:


> Would anyone mind if I request a cleanup?  Just a few really derailed posts, and I'd also like to say to @Chew Toy McCoy this thread is not about exclusion, snobbery, etc., heck, maybe you'll read about something you might totally dig on




I'm more than cool with that. 

And - for what it is worth - my mom liked both vodka ("I'll have a wodka" she would grin) and whisky.


----------



## DT

@ericgtr12 Hey dude, would you mind nuking posts #6, 7, 8, 10 and 11?  Those are the sort of conflict posts (and my boo-hoo post ...), but that leaves CTM's original post, some follow up, etc.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

D_T said:


> Would anyone mind if I request a cleanup?  Just a few really derailed posts, and I'd also like to say to @Chew Toy McCoy this thread is not about exclusion, snobbery, etc., heck, maybe you'll read about something you might totally dig on






Scepticalscribe said:


> I'm more than cool with that.
> 
> And - for what it is worth - my mom liked both vodka ("I'll have a wodka" she would grin) and whisky.




 

I hope this place remains where we can find common interests and values but also passionately debate our opposing views without filter, you alcohol elitist snobs.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

D_T said:


> Would anyone mind if I request a cleanup?  Just a few really derailed posts, and I'd also like to say to @Chew Toy McCoy this thread is not about exclusion, snobbery, etc., heck, maybe you'll read about something you might totally dig on




@D_T: Wearing my mod hat, I've deleted the posts you requested - (never thought that my first action as a mod would also have been to delete some of my own ill-tempered posts as a part of that). 

If you wish me to remove your request to Eric (the re-numbered no 10 post, requesting the clean-up), I'll also do so, or let me know what else needs to be tidied up.

@ericgtr12: That has been attended to; the offending posts have been consigned to the ether.



Back to booze, nectar, and discussing the Joys of the products of the Grape and the Grain.


----------



## Eric

D_T said:


> Would anyone mind if I request a cleanup?  Just a few really derailed posts, and I'd also like to say to @Chew Toy McCoy this thread is not about exclusion, snobbery, etc., heck, maybe you'll read about something you might totally dig on





D_T said:


> @ericgtr12 Hey dude, would you mind nuking posts #6, 7, 8, 10 and 11?  Those are the sort of conflict posts (and my boo-hoo post ...), but that leaves CTM's original post, some follow up, etc.





Scepticalscribe said:


> @D_T: Wearing my mod hat, I've deleted the posts you requested - (never thought that my first action as a mod would also have been to delete some of my own ill-tempered posts as a part of that).
> 
> If you wish me to remove your request to Eric (the re-numbered no 10 post, requesting the clean-up), I'll also do so, or let me know what else needs to be tidied up.
> 
> @ericgtr12: That has been attended to; the offending posts have been consigned to the ether.
> 
> 
> 
> Back to booze, nectar, and discussing the Joys of the products of the Grape and the Grain.



Sorry I missed this request yesterday, I didn't happen to look at this thread. Thanks @Scepticalscribe for taking the initiative. 

Posts can always be reported (even just for editorial purposes like this) and it will get our attention sooner but it looks like you guys got it handled.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a double IPA this Saturday evening in late August.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

This week, as my brother paid a visit - the first time I have seen him in eight months - (and we are close), we dined well, and sipped and savoured even better. 

Wednesday evening featured a dinner (rack of lamb and my exceedingly good ratatouille) served with a Haut-Medoc Cru Bourgeois, and yesterday we treated ourselves to a bottle of Chablis (an excellent white wine from Burgundy) - which was served with my homemade fish chowder.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

An elegant white wine (Chardonnay) from Burgundy.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A French rosé.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping an Old Speckled Hen, a "Distinctive English Pale Ale."


----------



## Gutwrench

Scepticalscribe said:


> Sipping an Old Speckled Hen, a "Distinctive English Pale Ale."




I see your Speckled Hen and raise you a Spotted Cow.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Gutwrench said:


> I see your Speckled Hen and raise you a Spotted Cow.
> 
> View attachment 502




Brilliant.

Cheers (mimes raising glass).

Today, I asked the proprietor of the supermarket where - since Covid struck, as most of the better off-licences are still shut - I still buy my beer, about fresh orders; he has attempted to source some decent stuff for me, and (yet again) I wondered whether the more, ah, robust, version of this beer, which goes by the wonderful name of "Old Crusty Hen" can be sourced.

He promised to look into it.


----------



## Gutwrench

Crusty Hen might be something my mom (rip) might teasingly call me. She was a hoot.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

@Gutwrench: We have discussed mothers, and relationships and memories.  Mine was a hoot, too.

Mother liked her "wodka", (her expression, uttered with a grin), and yes, she was also partial to whisky, or whiskey (she liked several of the Irish whiskies, such as Jameson, or Redbreast).

She rarely sipped, sampled, savoured, beer, - only ever on foreign holidays with my father, a small glass on hot days; she didn't really like it all that much.

And, truth be told, she didn't much care for wine, either, but classy, middle class people were supposed to like it, and supposed to want to order it and drink it with dinner.

I used to love it whenever she ordered wine while dining out, (or had it with dinner at home).  Then, after a few dutiful sips, if it could be managed discreetly, the glass would slide across the tablecloth towards me, with the added instruction, or suggestion, which invariably went along the lines of, "why don't you finish this."  Actually, sometimes the instruction was a more abrupt, "here, you finish this."


----------



## Yoused

Scepticalscribe said:


> Sipping an Old Speckled Hen, a "Distinctive English Pale Ale."



What do you think of the Samuel Smith line?


----------



## Gutwrench

Scepticalscribe said:


> @Gutwrench: We have discussed mothers, and relationships and memories.  Mine was a hoot, too.
> 
> Mother liked her "wodka", (her expression, uttered with a grin), and yes, she was also partial to whisky, or whiskey (she liked several of the Irish whiskies, such as Jameson, or Redbreast).
> 
> She rarely sipped, sampled, savoured, beer, - only ever on foreign holidays with my father, a small glass on hot days; she didn't really like it all that much.
> 
> And, truth be told, she didn't much care for wine, either, but classy, middle class people were supposed to like it, and supposed to want to order it and drink it with dinner.
> 
> I used to love it whenever she ordered wine while dining out, (or had it with dinner at home).  Then, after a few dutiful sips, if it could be managed discreetly, the glass would slide across the tablecloth towards me, with the added instruction, or suggestion, which invariably went along the lines of, "why don't you finish this."  Actually, sometimes the instruction was a more abrupt, "here, you finish this."




Sweet memories.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping an Old Speckled Hen.


----------



## User.45

Best IPA I've ever had. Got one from one of my junior residents to cheer me up. It definitely worked, but I'm also depressed I can't get it where I live now.








						Zombie Dust | 3 Floyds Brewing Co.
					

Zombie Dust is a American Pale Ale style beer brewed by 3 Floyds Brewing Co. in Munster, IN. Score: 100 with 11,322 ratings and reviews. Last update: 12-27-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com


----------



## DT

BA 100  @ 10K+ votes?  Holy Hell.


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> BA 100  @ 10K+ votes?  Holy Hell.



It's THAT good! I'd get into a fist fight to get another bottle. I'd drive to Munster, Indiana to get another bottle. It's that good.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Over the past few nights, I have sipped, savoured, and thoroughly enjoyed a splendid red wine from Burgundy, in France: Côtes des Nuits Villages.


----------



## hulugu

I've become a big fan of citrus-style beers, including some Goses, and beers from a new place here called Motosonora. 

I've also been traipsing through Sonora again, which means I've got bottles of hand-made bacanora—a less-smoky mescal made from the agave pacifica. Until 1992, Bacanora was illegal so there's a long tradition of bootleggers making the stuff with families each having their own vinateros, but the practice has become increasingly modernized with pop-up distilleries throughout Sonora. 

I usually make a hibiscus syrup and serve it with bright fruit and a Topo Chico in a glass topped with Taijin. 

BTW, the news that Topo Chico is going to make a hard-seltzer has become an internecine fight among friends—with purists calling "hard-seltzer" sacrilege, while those who have been bombing White Claws during conference calls are excited.


----------



## DT

Yeah, I'm a fan of really "juicy" IPAs with a ton of citrus-y hops (Citra, Amarillo), and I've really gotten into the hazy variants of those.  Stone Hazy Tangerine, Sixpoint Bengali.  Super drinkable by themselves, or with food, especially something that's got a little spicy kick.

Yeah, the rise in popularity of the "hard seltzer" has been interesting, everyone is making one, I picked up a couple of 6-packs a few weeks ago from Funky Buddha - I mean, they're pretty good for beach, boat, where you're out in the heat, and want something that's "lite", an easy drink, doesn't get quite so nasty as it warms up.


----------



## hulugu

DT said:


> Yeah, I'm a fan of really "juicy" IPAs with a ton of citrus-y hops (Citra, Amarillo), and I've really gotten into the hazy variants of those.  Stone Hazy Tangerine, Sixpoint Bengali.  Super drinkable by themselves, or with food, especially something that's got a little spicy kick.
> 
> Yeah, the rise in popularity of the "hard seltzer" has been interesting, everyone is making one, I picked up a couple of 6-packs a few weeks ago from Funky Buddha - I mean, they're pretty good for beach, boat, where you're out in the heat, and want something that's "lite", an easy drink, doesn't get quite so nasty as it warms up.




A Citrana with some barbacoa tacos. Yum. I haven't had Sixpoint, might have to make a run. 

I thought the hard-seltzer thing was ridiculous at first, but I agree. They're good on the beach. I'm actually interested in what Topo Chico comes up with.


----------



## DT

hulugu said:


> A Citrana with some barbacoa tacos. Yum. I haven't had Sixpoint, might have to make a run.
> 
> I thought the hard-seltzer thing was ridiculous at first, but I agree. They're good on the beach. I'm actually interested in what Topo Chico comes up with.




Sixpoint is doing some amazing products, if you can find them: Resin, High-Res, Puff (and the aforementioned Bengali).

Yeah, hard-seltzers aren't good, I'd say they're "functional"


----------



## hulugu

DT said:


> Sixpoint is doing some amazing products, if you can find them: Resin, High-Res, Puff (and the aforementioned Bengali).
> 
> Yeah, hard-seltzers aren't good, I'd say they're "functional"




I vacillate being being a complete snob about liquor and beer, and being fundamentally pedestrian.

When I used to climb more, we would regularly split a couple of six packs of Pabst Blue Ribbon between the team and haul it up. After a hot day of climbing, a Pabst was a wonderful moment. And, then you could use one or two cans to thicken up stews, or make pancakes in the morning.

We also brought good whiskey, but some of my favorite beers in my life, include the throughly unimpressive PBR with some jerky on the top of some windy point.


----------



## Gutwrench

Working from the deck tonight along with my personal assistant.


----------



## DT

Our ABC has had a table of 25% off products, no idea why, much of it is great, new items, no matter, picked up another 6 of Sixpoint Bengali, and since it was an additional 10% for two 6-packs, I also scored their Resin IIPA. Don't do beer [specifically] Mon - Thu, but I'll be busting into those glorious __103__ IBU, 9.1% ABV, delivered from the gods beverage tomorrow 

We've been doing a mix of vodka, rum, tequila, bourbon, but this run, I decided on just vodkas, a few of our "regulars", including the absolutely terrific, Absolut Vanilia, no extra sugars, beautiful real vanilla bean flavor, no proof reduction (80) even as a "flavored" vodka.


----------



## DT

Yoused said:


> What do you think of the Samuel Smith line?




Sam Smith is pretty good, and not to be confused with Sam Adams.  The latter is not bad as a draft, when you're out having dinner, and they make some  good boutique products that generally don't get into more mainstream distro channels.  They have like 75 products even though mostly you only see about 5-6 at major liquor stores, grocery, on draft.

The really superlative Sam (Samuel ) Smith product is their Organic Chocolate Stout.  Wow.

Though funny enough, I've gotten way from Porters, Stouts, I so greatly favor IPAs, or hoppy ales, that's almost exclusively my buying/drinking pattern.


----------



## DT

Gutwrench said:


> Working from the deck tonight along with my personal assistant.
> 
> View attachment 603






Wow, hahaha, that looks like a marketing photo, very nice


----------



## Eric

Gutwrench said:


> Working from the deck tonight along with my personal assistant.
> 
> View attachment 603View attachment 604






DT said:


> Wow, hahaha, that looks like a marketing photo, very nice



I was just going to say the same thing, great eye and composition on that photo.


----------



## Yoused

DT said:


> The really superlative Sam (Samuel ) Smith product is their Organic Chocolate Stout. Wow.



My brother cooked up some chocolate cherry lager and gave me a couple bottles – in, you know, those cork&bail bottles that, fortunately, can be resealed. That stuff was as good as a proper stout ale.


----------



## DT

Yoused said:


> My brother cooked up some chocolate cherry lager and gave me a couple bottles – in, you know, those cork&bail bottles that, fortunately, can be resealed. That stuff was as good as a proper stout ale.




Nice.  I've wanted to do some home brew for years and just never have, I mean, I even got a home brew kit a few years ago, pretty basic setup, but it included everything, yeast, cans of ingredients, etc., and it still just sitting in a closet.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Gutwrench said:


> Working from the deck tonight along with my personal assistant.
> 
> View attachment 603View attachment 604




Great beer, terrific choice and lovely photos.


----------



## Gutwrench

It’s hard to find around here and I grossly overpaid for it.


----------



## Yoused

I gave my brother a bottle of scotch called "Dimpled Pinch", pointing out that the bottle was sort of concave-triangular with a loose pattern of fine wires wrapped around it so it would not roll around on the floor during those tire-punishing turns.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

An Asian beer or two tonight (Tiger, and Singha).


----------



## Gutwrench

Scepticalscribe said:


> An Asian beer or two tonight (Tiger, and Singha).




Enjoy!

My favorites are Tsingtao and Yanjing with the latter my preference.


----------



## Gutwrench

Making Grand Old Fashioneds. Steak and crab are in the bullpen.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Gutwrench said:


> Making Grand Old Fashioneds. Steak and crab are in the bullpen.
> 
> View attachment 652




Looks amazing.  Do enjoy.

Asian beers again for me, this evening.

Tiger, and this time, Asahi.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Gutwrench said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> My favorites are Tsingtao and Yanjing with the latter my preference.




Must look into Tsingtao; it was included on the list of the takeout place, but some of the reviews (yes, I read reviews of all of the beers listed) were less than ecstatic. 

Must try it the next time I place an order for Asian food.


----------



## hulugu

Gutwrench said:


> Making Grand Old Fashioneds. Steak and crab are in the bullpen.
> 
> View attachment 652




Nice. Blanton's makes a nice bourbon. 

I'm over here making carnitas for dinner. They're roasting after a marinade that includes a little tequila. I've decided to make high-end nachos, so we're having carnitas with a homemade cheese sauce, and homemade chips.


----------



## Edd

Gutwrench said:


> Making Grand Old Fashioneds. Steak and crab are in the bullpen.
> 
> View attachment 652



Ho-kay now I’m pouring myself some whiskey. Was trying to take it easy but fuck it.


----------



## hulugu

Chips are done. So, I'm treating myself to coffee and a corona-concha (a concha, or shell-shaped pastry, that looks sorta' like the coronavirus.) One of the Washington Post's reporters wrote, "Covid-19 makes us think about our mortality. Our brains aren’t designed for that," and all my fellow reporters who are Mexican think this is hilarious. 

The corona-concha—along with the coming El Dia De Las Muertos at the end of the month—offer a pretty good rebuttal to the article. Americans aren't good at thinking about mortality any more, especially women from Oregon who go to "mommy and me boot camps." *snerk*


----------



## Gutwrench

Scepticalscribe said:


> Must look into Tsingtao; it was included on the list of the takeout place, but some of the reviews (yes, I read reviews of all of the beers listed) were less than ecstatic.
> 
> Must try it the next time I place an order for Asian food.



Tsingtao is readily available around here so I’ve had my fair share. While in China I drink (drank) Yanjing which isn’t common here. Until I met a Chinese guy who bought a local liquor store and became friends. He ordered Yanjing for me. I felt obligated to buy up all he had every month because it is unknown  brand.

I associate good memories (scents and flavors) to both Tsingtao and Yanjing. Peking Duck just wouldn‘t taste right without it. Lol.


----------



## hulugu

Gutwrench said:


> Tsingtao is readily available around here so I’ve had my fair share. While in China I drink (drank) Yanjing which isn’t common here. Until I met a Chinese guy who bought a local liquor store and became friends. He ordered Yanjing for me. I felt obligated to buy up all he had every month because it is unknown  brand.
> 
> I associate good memories (scents and flavors) to both Tsingtao and Yanjing. Peking Duck just wouldn‘t taste right without it. Lol.




Yeah, I'm surprised that Yanjing is often difficult to find. It's a pretty good pale lager.  

I'd have to scour the local liquor store and see if they have it, or check in with the relatively new Chinese place down by the university.


----------



## Gutwrench

hulugu said:


> Yeah, I'm surprised that Yanjing is often difficult to find. It's a pretty good pale lager.
> 
> I'd have to scour the local liquor store and see if they have it, or check in with the relatively new Chinese place down by the university.




I found it sometimes but not often. This guy was very kind to order it. So it’s available just not in demand I reason. I liked it.


----------



## DT

Currently having a Fever Tree ginger beer (light variant) + Old Foresters 100 proof bourbon, aka, sort-of-a-Kentucky-Mule, drink this all the time, no lime, no mint, just bourbon and ginger beer (always a low/no sugar version of the latter).

Big fan of the OF bourbon, it's very traditional, a little sweet, cherries, honey, cloves, not very peaty, no "smokiness".  It's not an expensive bourbon, but reviews up there with some of the best.  If I'm going to be a bourbon only sipper, I generally buy something like High West American Prairie bourbon (a lot of the same flavor profile).

Otherwise, been drinking these ...


----------



## DT

Had this the other day, love some Moretti, this is their Doppelbock I hadn't had before, terrific   That pizza BTW, has a crust made with spaghetti squash, amazing


----------



## DT

Yoused said:


> I gave my brother a bottle of scotch called "Dimpled Pinch", pointing out that the bottle was sort of concave-triangular with a loose pattern of fine wires wrapped around it so it would not roll around on the floor during those tire-punishing turns.




Yes, good one (second from the left), I saved a ton of bottles/packages, they line the upper cabinets, did have LED lighting behind them but it crapped out, will replace it soon


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A Primitivo (a rich, robust, red wine) from Sicily.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

An IPA after my French class.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A welcome IPA.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And another welcome IPA.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A lovely Hobgoblin (a ruby ale) to accompany me this evening.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A Friday night beer shall be poured shortly.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My Hobgoblin (a rather tasty British ruby ale) has been poured, and a packet of crisps have been emptied into an Italian bowl.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Time for a Saturday night beer.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Poured a Hobgoblin.

Siping  beer, nibbling on crisps, ("chips" to our transatlantic cousins) reading reviews o recently published (or about to be punished) books, and debating which of them on which to place an order at my library.


----------



## Edd

I’m 5 minutes away from cracking a bottle of Prosecco for mimosas. Who‘re you lookin’ at? Yes, I know it’s not even 8:45am. It’s Sunday. I’m not an alcoholic, you’re an alcoholic.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Edd70 said:


> I’m 5 minutes away from cracking a bottle of Prosecco for mimosas. Who‘re you lookin’ at? Yes, I know it’s not even 8:45am. It’s Sunday. I’m not an alcoholic, you’re an alcoholic.



Prosecco for breakfast?  How civilised. Sounds like a scene from the operetta The Student Prince.


----------



## Edd

Scepticalscribe said:


> Prosecco for breakfast?  How civilised. Sounds like a scene from the operetta The Student Prince.



Indeed, I’m nothin’ if not classy af. Of the many things COVID has changed, my god, do I miss brunch. Yeah, it’s technically available, but the experience is too compromised. I’ve tried indoor dining on two recent occasions, and it’s just not fun for me now.

I eat out a lot normally. I enjoy it more than my wife, so I’d walk to my favorite pub at least a couple times a week for some lunch/drinks and chat, in addition to going out with her and friends.

We live in a restored mill building with a mix of residential and commercial spaces. Our favorite brunch place was right downstairs. Didn’t have to walk outside if there was a blizzard. It closed permanently right when COVID was getting serious. I’d usually wait for this first drink until they opened at 930.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sigh.

I haven't had a brunch, or a lunch, or a dinner out since Covid struck.  

And I love, just love, fine dining (with wining...) preferably with congenial and engaging company.


----------



## Gutwrench

I finished the Blanton and half the Grand Marnier cuvee du centenaire so it was a shopping day. I returned with these plus a couple dozen bottles of wines.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Gutwrench said:


> I finished the Blanton and half the Grand Marnier cuvee du centenaire so it was a shopping day. I returned with these plus a couple dozen bottles of wines.
> View attachment 821




The Macallan (18 year old) I already know, and am well acquainted with, but, as for the rest, well, I'm afraid that you will have to supply introductions.


----------



## Gutwrench

Scepticalscribe said:


> The Macallan (18 year old) I already know, and am well acquainted with, but, as for the rest, well, I'm afraid that you will have to supply introductions.



L-R

Hiniki 17 year Japanese Whisky 
Belle Meade Bourbon,
EH Taylor 
Skipping McCallans
Single barrel Four Roses

I’d say most are in the high side of average but not premium.


----------



## hulugu

Scepticalscribe said:


> Sigh.
> 
> I haven't had a brunch, or a lunch, or a dinner out since Covid struck.
> 
> And I love, just love, fine dining (with wining...) preferably with congenial and engaging company.




I had the same thought a few weeks ago, so I went out and got the ingredients for Micheladas and knocked one together this morning, along with a  breakfast of sweet potato and salmon hash. 

Tonight, we finally killed a bottle of wine from a friend's winery down in the Sonoita area by cooking it into a beef stew from one of Jacques Pepin's cookbooks, and then we ambled out to hear our neighbor's play bluegrass for a bit. 

I've been working 6-days a week of late, and it was nice to goof off. Tomorrow, back into the fray with a Trump rally. I'm hoping the ingredients from the Michelada protects me from la 'rona.


----------



## DT

Gutwrench said:


> I finished the Blanton and half the Grand Marnier cuvee du centenaire so it was a shopping day. I returned with these plus a couple dozen bottles of wines.




4 Roses is one of my "go tos", in fact, I can see a bottle of it from where I'm sitting   I generally get the small batch, it's a nice step up from the "bulk batch" product for just a few more bucks.

Occasionally, our local grocery liquor store will run a special where it's discounted per bottle __and__ there's a $10 off for two.  Next time that happens I'm going to see about getting a case.


----------



## DT

Oh yeah, I saw - and tried - a new drink, basically it's an old fashion, with a fruit based bitter (which I usually do anyway, I use Angostura Orange), but instead of sugar, you use creme de cocoa.

Wow.  It was excellent.  The original recipe calls for peach bitters, but those aren't common (weren't at my store for sure), and I figured since I had orange already, the idea of orange + chocolate sounded even better.


----------



## iMi

I'll just say this... ever since Trump was elected, I've got to know the Binny's employees on first-name basis. I was strolling down the isle when one of the guys stocking the shelves looked over and said "Hey Mike, how's it going? That'll get you guys through the weekend." True story. He was kidding of course. 

Now I need to start wearing a thicker mask, sunglasses and a hat when I go to the store.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Sigh.
> 
> I haven't had a brunch, or a lunch, or a dinner out since Covid struck.
> 
> And I love, just love, fine dining (with wining...) preferably with congenial and engaging company.




Was just thinking the other day how long it's been since what used to be a casual "hey let's run into town for lunch Thursday..." suggestion from one or another friend.  Sometimes it was just popping over to a (now defunct) general store a township away for a grilled cheese san and mug of tomato soup.   It wasn't about the fare, just keeping the grapevine going, since our own general store had given up the ghost years earlier when the post office contract expired and the re-up rate made the store nonviable.

As for wine, most of y'all know my drinking card was overenthusiastically punched out over 40 years ago, but I popped in here to stick this wonderful Bloomberg piece to the boards about the lengths to which some vineyards all around the winemaking world now go to innovate regarding organic pest management.    Loved this article and the photos.



			Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a beer before bed.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping an Asahi.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Today's shopping expeditions included a veritable haul of beer.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a Hobgoblin (a "ruby beer").


----------



## DT

iMi said:


> I'll just say this... ever since Trump was elected, I've got to know the Binny's employees on first-name basis. I was strolling down the isle when one of the guys stocking the shelves looked over and said "Hey Mike, how's it going? That'll get you guys through the weekend." True story. He was kidding of course.
> 
> Now I need to start wearing a thicker mask, sunglasses and a hat when I go to the store.





This is fantastic, because I had the same thing happen at out Pubs (Publix) liquor store - more than once.

Guy asked me if I owned a restaurant, I guess become of my recurring purchase pattern.

I was like, "umm, we have lots of ...", he kind of jumped in realizing the bad vibe, "oh, oh, I meant, because I see you on the same day"

I actually thought it was funny, I said, "Oh well, we buy for the whole block ..." (we don't)


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And sipping an Erdinger Dunkel.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Beer o'clock on a Friday night beckons.


----------



## Eric

Scepticalscribe said:


> Beer o'clock on a Friday night beckons.



I used to work at a craft brewery (Widmer Bros, with over 30 brands) and they have kegs in some of their conference rooms. I swear if we had meetings after noon people were too tipsy to remember anything. Also, it was one of the coolest jobs I've ever had  we got "payday beer".

So every two weeks we would get 1.5 to 2 cases of beer to take home with us, one of the perks. It got to where I accumulated so much that it got to where I couldn't even give it away, my friends stopped picking up the phone because they knew why I was calling.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

ericgtr12 said:


> I used to work at a craft brewery (Widmer Bros, with over 30 brands) and they have kegs in some of their conference rooms. I swear if we had meetings after noon people were too tipsy to remember anything. Also, it was one of the coolest jobs I've ever had  we got "payday beerr.
> 
> So every two weeks we would get 1.5 to 2 cases of beer to take home with us, one of the perks. It got to where I accumulated so much that it got to where I couldn't even give it away, my friends stopped picking up the phone because they knew why I was calling.




Sounds as though it was a brilliant job.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Beer o'clock has arrived in the form of an IPA.


----------



## lizkat

ericgtr12 said:


> I used to work at a craft brewery (Widmer Bros, with over 30 brands) and they have kegs in some of their conference rooms. I swear if we had meetings after noon people were too tipsy to remember anything. Also, it was one of the coolest jobs I've ever had  we got "payday beer.
> 
> So every two weeks we would get 1.5 to 2 cases of beer to take home with us, one of the perks. It got to where I accumulated so much that it got to where I couldn't even give it away, my friends stopped picking up the phone because they knew why I was calling.




I worked for awhile in the IT group of Time Inc. during the glory days of Time, Fortune, Sports Illustrated etc., helping them build a new ad revenue system.   It was fairly staid among the offices at Time itself, although like the other mags in their stable back then,  if someone was departing the company on good terms they threw a high-shelf "pour" right in the offices, starting around 4pm of the day and wearing on into the evening until someone said _oh let's call it a day and go out for some actual drinks._

And it was usually pretty buttoned down at Fortune as well except maybe after they had finally put one of the Fortune 500 issues to bed.  But Fortune staffers didn't kid around.  Their IT liaison manager slammed a tape recorder down on the table and hit the record button after our team and hers had been seated in a conference room for the first time on a subproject:  _OK, let's get started here, we haven't got all day.   _Wow, I thought. So this is what it's like when everyone on the floor has an MBA and wants the corner office.

However, things at Sports Illustrated were different.    Never quite got used to what I might encounter up in their domain.  Elevator door opened one morning around 8:45 as I was heading to a meeting and a young woman wearing a tank top and shorts got in carrying a couple file folders and an open bottle of Heineken's.  She pressed the already lit button for the floor I was headed to, then sighed and nodded at me, rolling her eyes and waving the open bottle, then taking a hefty swig.   I said good morning and trotted out my next line for such occasions:  "That kind of day already?" and she guffawed and said _oh this place, you have NO IDEA, I'm on my third and it's not even time for a break yet is it?_


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And now, I have opened a ruby ale, a Hobgoblin.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A beer before bed.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

There will be beer served this evening.


----------



## DT

Celebration has __arrived__!


----------



## DT

It's beer time, I abstain Mon - Thu to watch my girlish figure ...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

DT said:


> It's beer time, I abstain Mon - Thu to watch my girlish figure ...




I'd be surprised if that timetable was strictly maintained next week and you abstained over the coming week, circa Tuesday or Wednesday....


----------



## Gutwrench

Scepticalscribe said:


> A beer before bed.




Because beer is not just for breakfast anymore!


----------



## Gutwrench

Just an Old Fashioned Friday night.


----------



## iMi

DT said:


> It's beer time, I abstain Mon - Thu to watch my girlish figure ...




If you were to drink everyday then you would probably get to a point where you don’t care about your figure. And if you drink beer in the company of other beer aficionados, they won’t care about your girly figure either. In fact, they won’t care about much of anything. 

Ignorance is bliss...


----------



## iMi

Gutwrench said:


> Just an Old Fashioned Friday night.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1033




I’m out of bourbon. Don’t know how it happened. Can’t remember.... Oh, wait. That’s why.


----------



## Gutwrench

iMi said:


> I’m out of bourbon.




You, me. Fight Club, now!


----------



## DT

4 Roses Small batch in Fever Tree ginger beer ... amazing.

Oh, and it's the "light" version of their ginger beer


----------



## DT

Gutwrench said:


> You, me. Fight Club, now!





Meet me in the parking lot ...

_...  I want you to hit me as hard as you can._


----------



## DT

Scepticalscribe said:


> I'd be surprised if that timetable was strictly maintained next week and you abstained over the coming week, circa Tuesday or Wednesday....




You would be 1000% correct   Though beer, even a 8-9% brew, might be a little lightweight ...


----------



## Gutwrench

DT said:


> 4 Roses Small batch in Fever Tree ginger beer ... amazing.
> 
> Oh, and it's the "light" version of their ginger beer




I have both. Maybe I will give it a try at 12:01 pm Central.


----------



## DT

Gutwrench said:


> I have both. Maybe I will give it a try at 12:01 pm Central.





It's Saturday.  You get an hour weekend bump to 11a 

... or in my case ~3-1/2 hour bump, spiked coffee, 8:40a EST


----------



## Gutwrench

DT said:


> It's Saturday.  You get an hour weekend bump to 11a
> 
> ... or in my case ~3-1/2 hour bump, spiked coffee, 8:40a EST




Good point!! Thanks!


----------



## DT

Gutwrench said:


> Good point!! Thanks!





I'll send you the required documentation.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Gutwrench said:


> Because beer is not just for breakfast anymore!




As a student, one summer, (when I was working as an unusually useless chambermaid - a zimmermadchen - in a five star hotel in Heidelberg) I happened to see, in fact, I chanced upon, a rehearsal of the play (operetta) The Student Prince, in the grounds of Heidelberg Castle, where the actor playing the Prince (a Brit, the rest of the cast were German) called out the immortal lines in an authentically cheerful tone: "Champagne! Champagne for breakfast.." as he attempted to uncork a bottle of the aforementioned sparkling beverage. 

I can honestly say that I had never heard of such a thing, - I was not just awestruck, but wildly impressed - and I ended up going for beers on more than a few occasions with the authentically cast (German) inn-keeper, whose appetite for both food and beer was impressive and prodigious.


----------



## Gutwrench

Besides achieving total consciousness at death I’ve reached the coveted Grand Reserve status before November.  

Now if I could only win the coveted Silver Sow Award like Les Nessman.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A dark beer from the Czech Republic has just been poured into my beer glass.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A Spaten beer from Germany.


----------



## Arkitect

Sitting here nursing a bottle of Côtes du Rhône.

I rarely drink to steady my nerves, but I am more jittery about the election than a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs! (And I'm not even American!)

Cheers.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Arkitect said:


> Sitting here nursing a bottle of Côtes du Rhône.
> 
> I rarely drink to steady my nerves, but I am more jittery about the election than a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs! (And I'm not even American!)
> 
> Cheers.




I hear you.

And echo your sentiments.

Cheers.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sitting here, and sipping a beer.  

With cheese'n'onion crisps.  ("Chips" to our Transatlantic Cousins).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A beer.

An Erdinger Dunkel, a dark beer from Germany.


----------



## thekev

Gutwrench said:


> You, me. Fight Club, now!




Whenever I have a really geeky experiment in progress, I casually refer to it as "Project Mayhem", although typically I'll do that once, then cease talking about the current one further.

Also I purchased a nice Unibroue beer which I intend to consume in celebration of the election results.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My beer, (German, dark) is going down awfully well this evening.


----------



## Arkitect

Last night's celebration. 

Good news deserves good champagne.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I have a bottle of beer already sitting on the kitchen table-cloth, awaiting my attention.

Tonight's will be an enjoyable glass of beer, also.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A bottle of Spaten beer (from Munich, in Germany) is being consumed - quite happily - as I write.


----------



## Gutwrench

I picked up some cabs and bourbon today.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A German dark beer.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A German Spaten beer.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

An Old Speckled Hen - a "Distinctive  English Pale Ale" is going down rather well this Friday evening.


----------



## Gutwrench

Picked up some 1880 for a Grand Old Fashioned night.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a glass of Erdinger, a dark German beer.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

An Old Speckled Hen.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Scepticalscribe said:


> A bottle of Spaten beer (from Munich, in Germany) is being consumed - quite happily - as I write.




And again, this evening, now that my French class is over and it is lashing rain outside.


----------



## Edd

A few mimosas this morning, a glass of whiskey this afternoon, and now some Chianti Classico.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

One beer, and bed.


----------



## Gutwrench

I have a small Grand Marnier collection with only one bottle missing. I found and ordered it. I hope it arrives early next week but not likely.


----------



## Gutwrench

Scepticalscribe said:


> One beer, and bed.




Only to be topped by two beers, and two beds.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Gutwrench said:


> Only to be topped by two beers, and two beds.




Two beers, - I ventured out to pay some bills, and buy some beer and bread earlier today - yes, but - with Covid, alas, these days, the beds are single occupancy only.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A Guinness Foreign Extra before bed beckons.


----------



## Gutwrench

Picked up some wine. COVID is providing us with unprecedented buying opportunities. I hope you’re taking advantage of them!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Gutwrench said:


> Picked up some wine. COVID is providing us with unprecedented buying opportunities. I hope you’re taking advantage of them!
> 
> View attachment 1501




Now, that looks a lovely selection.

Do enjoy.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A Spaten beer from Germany.


----------



## Gutwrench

This weekend has been open season on Eagle Rare. I’m running low so it’s time to find another bottle.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Gutwrench said:


> This weekend has been open season on Eagle Rare. I’m running low so it’s time to find another bottle.
> 
> View attachment 1510




I like that expression "open season"; hope that it went down well, anyway.


----------



## Gutwrench

Scepticalscribe said:


> I like that expression "open season"; hope that it went down well, anyway.



Lol! I had three on Friday and one and one-half last night. The just went down so well.  Thank you btw.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Gutwrench said:


> Lol! I had three on Friday and one and one-half last night. The just went down so well.  Thank you btw.




Glad you enjoyed them.

In the here and now, I have just opened, and poured, a bottle of Erdinger, a "dunkel", dark German beer.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A Spaten beer from Germany, and yes, some crisps. (Chips, to Our Transatlantic Cousins).


----------



## Gutwrench

Opening it sometime soon.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Gutwrench said:


> Opening it sometime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1581




Gorgeous. Just beautiful. Do enjoy.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A Spaten beer from Munich, Germany, has just been opened this Friday evening.


----------



## Gutwrench

Scepticalscribe said:


> Gorgeous. Just beautiful. Do enjoy.



Thank you. Im not eating tonight, so I’ll wait to open it until I have a proper dinner.

Instead it’s snacks and a berry drink.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Gutwrench said:


> Thank you. Im not eating tonight, so I’ll wait to open it until I have a proper dinner.
> 
> Instead it’s snacks and a berry drink.
> View attachment 1583




Something tells me that there is more to this berry drink than (simply) berries.

And "snacks" will always serve as an excellent accompaniment to berry drinks, and much else, besides.

It looks divine, anyway, and do enjoy.


----------



## Gutwrench

Gutwrench said:


> Opening it sometime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1581





I opened and compared it with the 1880 last night. For sipping I’ll drink more of the 1880 due to price but without reservation I prefer Quintessence.

For mixing with bourbon it’s Centenaire, and for regular cocktails the Cordon Rouge is just fine.


----------



## Edd

Been drinking this 12 yr old Irish whiskey neat. Took a little adjusting but...not bad at all.

I need to find a good Kentucky bourbon.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Edd said:


> Been drinking this 12 yr old Irish whiskey neat. Took a little adjusting but...not bad at all.
> 
> I need to find a good Kentucky bourbon.
> 
> View attachment 1645




Glad you enjoyed it.

My mother was quite partial to a glass of Red Breast whiskey in winter time (she drank vodka in summer).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The weather has been too miserable for the past two days to attempt to brave the elements in order to restock my beer, but I have opened a bottle of Californian red wine, one which I received as a gift from my brother.

This wine - Fog Mountain Cabernet Sauvignon 2018 - has been opened and has been busily breathing away to itself for the past few hours.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Scepticalscribe said:


> The weather has been too miserable for the past two days to attempt to brave the elements in order to restock my beer, but I have opened a bottle of Californian red wine, one which I received as a gift from my brother.
> 
> This wine - Fog Mountain Cabernet Sauvignon 2018 - has been opened and has been busily breathing away to itself for the past few hours.




This is an extraordinarily good wine, and I must say that I am thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## Gutwrench

Found another Blanton on Thursday.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Gutwrench said:


> Found another Blanton on Thursday.
> 
> View attachment 1702




That bottle looks seductive, to put it mildly.

I am sipping a Duvel from Belgium.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a glass of Fog Mountain Cabernet Sauvignon, a lovely red wine from California.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A glass of Rioja, a robust red wine from Spain.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A glass (or three) of German wine.


----------



## Huntn

​
I’m infrequently drinking alcohol, just have a six pack of Weihenstephaner Weissbeer in the fridge, and this thread inspired me to have a shot of Wild Turkey 101, nice flavor, slight burn which imo gives this spirit substance, hmm good. 1 shot is almost a buzz. 

​


----------



## DT

I wound up with 4 6-packs of Dogfish Head 90 Minute, and 4 of the 60 minute.  Two of the latter weren't chilled yet, so I stored them with some people under the stairs, but I managed to fit all the others in the WHQ Beer Fridge.

I added a little plastic stand off to the middle shelf, from some bracket, in my tool chest probably years old, had 3M tape on one side, worked great! Not even very visible.

Basically the optimum shelf spacing only allowed for cans (or like short ginger beer bottles) on the second, but it was super close, this 4-5mm lift let me move all the Sierra Nevada and Langinitas to the middle, making room for the 60 and 90 minute (also in the door, bottom shelf ...

IT'S LOADED BABY!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A Friday night IPA........with crisps (chips, to Our Transatlantic Cousins).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

St Bernardus Abt 12....bliss.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Scepticalscribe said:


> St Bernardus Abt 12....bliss.




This is a classic Belgian quad (quadrupel), a robust abbey style dark beer.


----------



## leekohler2

I have been avoiding booze during the pandemic. It depresses me instead of making me feel better. Once this is over, I might imbibe again, but I kind of doubt it. But maybe I will go back to beer at the rink after games. 

When one team I am on won the championship, we drank a lot of LaBatt's and shots of Jameson. I had to take an Uber home that night and leave my car at the rink.  It was a good day.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Trappistes Rochefort 6, a Belgian classic.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A Sunday IPA is trickling down rather well.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

St Bernardus Pater 6.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Trappistes Rochefort 6, a Belgian classic.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Purchased a crate of good Belgian beers today, and it shall be delivered presently.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A crate of mixed wines was delivered last week - a gift from my brother, - while a crate of Belgian beer was delivered today.


----------



## Gutwrench

Scepticalscribe said:


> Trappistes Rochefort 6, a Belgian classic.




I have 8 and 10 in the fridge. I used to only drink 10, but now I prefer the 8. Next time I’ll pick up the 6.
cheers.


----------



## Gutwrench

I picked up more Belle Meade bourbon but really looking forward to the cognac with some type of praline dessert.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Gutwrench said:


> I have 8 and 10 in the fridge. I used to only drink 10, but now I prefer the 8. Next time I’ll pick up the 6.
> cheers.




Ah, the blessed benefits of age, maturity and wisdom.

For, I, too, have come to appreciate (if not perhaps, even also prefer) the Trappistes Rochefort 8, to the Trappistes Rochefort 10.  

This evening, I have just poured myself a glass of Trappistes Rochefort 6.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Gutwrench said:


> I picked up more Belle Meade bourbon but really looking forward to the cognac with some type of praline dessert.
> 
> View attachment 2047




That cognac looks amazing; do enjoy.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I may have omitted to mention that the most delightfully large box of crisps (chips to Our Transatlantic Cousins) was delivered today along with my crate of beer.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

St Bernardus Pater 6.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Drinking something I’m given every year and takes me a couple of hours to drink lol.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Drinking something I’m given every year and takes me a couple of hours to drink lol.




Superb choice, and a terrific Belgian beer.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I have opened a bottle of Chablis 1er Cru, (an excellent white wine from Burgundy).

For now, I am sipping a glass of Willing 100 (an Australian blend of Shiraz and Viognier).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A splendid white wine from Burgundy, a Chablis Premier Cru.


----------



## Edd

Stocking stuffers from the wife. She’s actively supporting my alcoholism and I appreciate it. I may have to have a dry January, with exemption for a whiskey flask whilst skiing.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Very nice stocking stuffers.

I enjoyed a St Bernardus Abt 12 last night, very seasonal and agreeable.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Trappistes Rochefort 6, a classic from Belgium.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Scepticalscribe said:


> Trappistes Rochefort 6, a classic from Belgium.



Love Belgian beer and might have to give this one a go. I went to Bruges in 2012 after booing it drunk it’s friends on a night out. Woke up the next day and we realised we’d booked a Eurostar and accommodation which turned out to be really good lol. Spent 3 days seeing the sights and sampling many of the beers. One day I plan on going back as it’s one of my favourite places.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Love Belgian beer and might have to give this one a go. I went to Bruges in 2012 after booing it drunk it’s friends on a night out. Woke up the next day and we realised we’d booked a Eurostar and accommodation which turned out to be really good lol. Spent 3 days seeing the sights and sampling many of the beers. One day I plan on going back as it’s one of my favourite places.




I love Bruges.

On a trip a few years ago, just off one of the city central medieval squares, I found a pub, (as you do) and was offered what seemed a veritable telephone directory which was a menu which described the beers they had available; moreover, the food was superlative, - I enjoyed an incredibly good beef stew - and they even had delicious bread which they had made with beer.

And the history, and the culture....

Sigh.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Scepticalscribe said:


> I love Bruges.
> 
> On a trip a few years ago, just off one of the city central medieval squares, I found a pub, (as you do) and was offered what seemed a veritable telephone directory which was a menu which described the beers they had available; moreover, the food was superlative, - I enjoyed an incredibly good beef stew - and they even had delicious bread which they had made with beer.
> 
> And the history, and the culture....
> 
> Sigh.




I had a very similar experience with finding an almost secret pub/tavern off the main square too. I wonder if it was the same one?? It was called ‘De Garre’ and it’s the only place in Belgium that sells one particular beer. My cousin texted me while I was there to tell me about it. 











It was hidden down an alleyway next to a Christmas decoration shop and you had to squeeze past a load of bicycles to get to it. Wonderful place!!!

(Not my pics btw)


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> I had a very similar experience with finding an almost secret pub/tavern off the main square too. I wonder if it was the same one?? It was called ‘De Garre’ and it’s the only place in Belgium that sells one particular beer. My cousin texted me while I was there to tell me about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was hidden down an alleyway next to a Christmas decoration shop and you had to squeeze past a load of bicycles to get to it. Wonderful place!!!
> 
> (Not my pics btw)




Sigh. Yum.

How utterly civilised is that?  

Proper patters of salamis and cheeses and gherkins and mustards - and that is just the snacks - with what I can assure you would have been the most amazing rye breads (and French style breads, for those who desired this delight), and astounding - and lengthy - lists of incredible beers.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Scepticalscribe said:


> Sigh. Yum.
> 
> How utterly civilised is that?
> 
> Proper patters of salamis and cheeses and gherkins and mustards - and that is just the snacks - with what I can assure you would have been the most amazing rye breads (and French style breads, for those who desired this delight), and astounding - and lengthy - lists of incredible beers.




Those beers are 13% too and only come in those small goblets. After a day wandering around the city finding all the locations for the film ‘In Bruges’ we were quite disappointed they didn’t serve pints. Our disappointment quickly disappeared when the kick arrived lol. I love the fact throughout Bruges you can sample hundreds of beers all with their own bespoke style glass. I remember drinking one which had a double wooden handle and was a blonde wheat ale. 

Obviously Belgium is famous for its chocolates and the Flemish seem to have a keen interest in chocolates shaped like body parts which you probably noticed whilst there lol. Another strange an quirky aspect of our foreign neighbours.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Those beers are 13% too and only come in those small goblets. After a day wandering around the city finding all the locations for the film ‘In Bruges’ we were quite disappointed they didn’t serve pints. Our disappointment quickly disappeared when the kick arrived lol. I love the fact throughout Bruges you can sample hundreds of beers all with their own bespoke style glass. I remember drinking one which had a double wooden handle and was a blonde wheat ale.
> 
> Obviously Belgium is famous for its chocolates and the Flemish seem to have a keen interest in chocolates shaped like body parts which you probably noticed whilst there lol. Another strange an quirky aspect of our foreign neighbours.




Oh, yes, the individual beer glasses (chalices, goblets) are just gorgeous; all of those pubs/bars also serve superb coffee, and, of course, usually very good food, as well.   And superb chips (fries), everywhere. 

No, they don't serve pints, but - the beer is so good and so strong, so robust and highly alcoholic - that, candidly, they don't need to serve pints. 

And this is a country where you can sit quietly and sip two, or absolute max three, or even, one beer, all evening, rather than swallow round after round, something which (initially) stunned friends of mine from university (who admitted to culture shock), and who had started working with the EU after they had graduated, a few decades ago.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

St Bernardus Pater 6, a Belgian classic.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

St Bernardus Abt 12; bliss,


----------



## Scepticalscribe

St Bernardus Pater 6, a lovely Belgian beer.


----------



## DT

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Drinking something I’m given every year and takes me a couple of hours to drink lol.




How was that?  I almost picked up a 4-pack more than once (~12oz bottles).  First at ABC, then later at the beer cave, the latter I should've just scored a couple of bottles since they let you break up packs, but the place started getting crowded and I ran for it ...


----------



## Gutwrench

Picked up some libations. I’m a little concerned about trying the Stagg Jr. but whattheheck.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Gutwrench said:


> Picked up some libations. I’m a little concerned about trying the Stagg Jr. but whattheheck.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2269




Libations.

What a lovely word.

Do enjoy.

My own libation for the coming evening (night?) is about to take the form of a red wine from Italy, from the Montepulciano d'Abruzzo region, Le Salare, 2019.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

DT said:


> How was that? I almost picked up a 4-pack more than once (~12oz bottles). First at ABC, then later at the beer cave, the latter I should've just scored a couple of bottles since they let you break up packs, but the place started getting crowded and I ran for it ...



It’s strong at 10% and a dark ale. Takes me over an hour to drink it lol.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> It’s strong at 10% and a dark ale. Takes me over an hour to drink it lol.




But, did you like it?


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Scepticalscribe said:


> But, did you like it?




I did enjoy it yes thank you


----------



## Zoidberg

I finished my yearly bottle of Port yesterday. I love the stuff.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> I did enjoy it yes thank you



Excellent.

Would you recommend it?


despondentdiver said:


> I finished my yearly bottle of Port yesterday. I love the stuff.




Ah, I love port, especially a seriously good tawny port; what age was your port? What brand?


----------



## Zoidberg

Scepticalscribe said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Would you recommend it?
> 
> 
> Ah, I love port, especially a seriously good tawny port; what age was your port? What brand?



Taylor’s I believe (I’m not in charge of the procurement)


----------



## DT

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> It’s strong at 10% and a dark ale. Takes me over an hour to drink it lol.




Oh yeah, I know the general type of beer, have had a number of St. Bernardus Belgian Trips/Quads, I was wondering about that specific Christmas Ale, the bottle said something about mint notes?

I picked up a couple of bottles of High West, pretty fantastic (it's in my general rotation), great deal, I usually do a Bourbon and a Rye, well like so ...


----------



## DT

Had some fresh mint on hand from an XMas cocktail, busted out the copper mugs, made a __incredible__ "real" mule    Good ginger beer is hard to find, specifically, lower sugar variants, Fever Tree "lite" is OK, it's still pretty sugary (especially the sugar-to-volume ratio ...), but I found a product from Bundaberg that's fantastic, nice intense ginger bite, rich, very low sugar (but still nicely sweet).

Anyway ...


----------



## Gutwrench

I’m not a fan of ginger beer but Fever Tree is decent. They make good soda and tonic.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a Belgian beer, St Bernardus Pater 6.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I have just poured a glass of St Bernardus Pater 6, an elegant Belgian beer.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And I have just now poured a glass of St Bernardus Abt 12, a seriously good Belgian quadrupel beer.


----------



## User.45

Scepticalscribe said:


> And I have just now poured a glass of St Bernardus Abt 12, a seriously good Belgian quadrupel beer.



I poured another cup of peruvian fair trade coffee to get some work done while my wife and kids are napping. Ya'll enjoy your booze! :/


----------



## Scepticalscribe

An Erdinger Dunkel (a German dark beer) has just been poured.


----------



## DT

*Erdinger Dunkel* was also my stage name when I was working in the German adult film industry.


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> *Erdinger Dunkel* was also my stage name when I was working in the German adult film industry.




This is about where a colleague in the cube next to mine back in the old days in the city would have chimed in "I'm going to name my next cat "Erdinger Dunkel".  But he was a flat liar and an inventive if self-trained programmer, so usually having a cat with a name he could actually remember, like "Infinite Loop" or "Undefined Variable".


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> This is about where a colleague in the cube next to mine back in the old days in the city would have chimed in "I'm going to name my next cat "Erdinger Dunkel".  But he was a flat liar and an inventive if self-trained programmer, so usually having a cat with a name he could actually remember, like "Infinite Loop" or "Undefined Variable".




Hahaha, my Undefined Variable equivalent would be:  *Object reference not set to an instance of an object* ...

Which I imagine would get tiring having to say 20 times a day.

"Object reference not set to an instance of an object, stop scratching the sofa!"


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Somehow, Guinness Foreign Extra doesn't have quite the same sound to it.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a St Bernardus Pater 6.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Guinness Foreign Extra.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

St Bernardus Abt 12.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A Spanish white wine: XIC Agustin Torello Mata.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Plaisance Penavayre - a red wine from France.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping an Old Speckled Hen.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Guinness Foreign Extra.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Just opened a bottle of Trappistes Rochefort 10.....a Belgian classic "quadrupel" beer and poured it into a Westmalle beer chalice.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I have just opened a bottle of St Bernardus, Pater 6, a Belgian classic.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a St Bernardus Pater 6.


----------



## Arkitect

Well… yeah…

Dry January isn't going well.

At least the glasses are "dry".


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Arkitect said:


> Well… yeah…
> 
> Dry January isn't going well.
> 
> At least the glasses are "dry".
> 
> 
> View attachment 2839




I think "dry January" was invented by masochists, "self-sufferers" as a foreign colleague on an election monitoring mission once phrased it, a term I liked so much, I now use it myself.  

A beer has been poured - St Bernardus Pater 6.


----------



## DT

Arkitect said:


> Well… yeah…
> 
> Dry January isn't going well.
> 
> At least the glasses are "dry".
> 
> 
> View attachment 2839




Oh, I thought that was some kind of commentary on the weather ...

No drinking?  I'll get right on that.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping an IPA.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A St Bernardus Abt 12 - a classic Belgian quadrupel.

I raise a glass to the good health of Mr Biden and his administration.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Belgian beers - a quad or two - St Bernardus Abt 12 - this evening.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A few Belgian beers.

Among them, a stunning Trappistes Rochefort 8.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A Trappistes Rochefort 8.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A couple - or so - of Belgian Trappist beers.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Trappistes Rochefort 8.


----------



## Yoused

I have not tried Flying Dog beer, but




the label art is gonzo awesome. (Ralph Steadman illustrated _Fear and Loathing_ and other books by the Late Great Hunter S. Thompson.)


----------



## DT

Yoused said:


> I have not tried Flying Dog beer, but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the label art is gonzo awesome. (Ralph Steadman illustrated _Fear and Loathing_ and other books by the Late Great Hunter S. Thompson.)




It's very good, I was originally interested in it by the Steadman artwork too.  I have a (Steadman) signed copy of Curse of Lono


----------



## DT

Picked up a __gaggle__ of one of my favorite bourbons, when it's on this special (at the local grocery liquor store, comes up every 2 or 3 months ...), bang-for-the-buck? It has no match on this planet


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A pair of Belgian beers from St Bernardus: Pater 6, and Abt 12.


----------



## DT

A couple of faves, __extremely__ different.  102 IBUs, hahaha, yes, it IS Hop Stoopid ...


----------



## Yoused

DT said:


> Picked up a __gaggle__ of one of my favorite bourbons …



I was stuck in an airport, from a deeply-delayed flight that meant it was just easier for me to spend the night there. So I went to a bar, that would be closing soon, and asked for a good rye. The guy handed me a double Bulleit. Damn but that stuff is fine.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

DT said:


> A couple of faves, __extremely__ different.  102 IBUs, hahaha, yes, it IS Hop Stoopid ...
> 
> View attachment 3201




I've sampled, savoured, sipped, some beers from Lagunitas, some of which were very good (a dark beer - the exact nae of which I cannot recall - comes to mind).

Currently sipping a St Bernardus Pater 6.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a Trappistes Rochefort 8.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

An IPA.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a Belgian beer.

St Bernardus Abt 12.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A Belgian beer, or two.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a St Bernardus beer last night.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

St Bernardus Pater 6.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

St Bernardus Abt 12.


----------



## Yoused

Bota Box Pinot Noir. Good for the Long Dark Teatime of the Soul.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yoused said:


> Bota Box Pinot Noir. Good for the Long Dark Teatime of the Soul.




Enjoy; sometimes, a glass of something is all that helps.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a beer: Belgian.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A Trappistes Rochefort 6.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Scepticalscribe said:


> A Trappistes Rochefort 6.




And again, a Trappistes Rochefort 6.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A Belgian beer.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Trappistes Rochefort 6.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

St Bernardus Abt 12.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A small crate of beer has just been delivered.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

An IPA.

Actually, a double IPA.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A Trappistes Rochefort 6, as the week-end beckons.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping an IPA.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A Friday night beer or two.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

An IPA first, which shall be followed, in due course, by a Belgian beer.


----------



## Yoused

As they say in old Erin,






(well, actually, never having been there, I am not qualified to repeat "what they say", but it is always acceptable to make jokes about them)


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yoused said:


> As they say in old Erin,
> View attachment 4052​
> 
> 
> (well, actually, never having been there, I am not qualified to repeat "what they say", but it is always acceptable to make jokes about them)




Hm.

Green beer?


----------



## Yoused

Scepticalscribe said:


> Hm.
> 
> Green beer?



It is the 17th, right?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yoused said:


> It is the 17th, right?




Yes, it is March 17th.

St Patrick's Day, Ireland's National Day.


----------



## Yoused

Scepticalscribe said:


> Yes, it is March 17th.
> 
> St Patrick's Day, Ireland's National Day.



In .us, there is this goofy practice of dying the beer green on the 17th. Because, _is breá linn na Gaeil_, or something. I just pretend it is to honor the memory of Father Crilly.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Belgian brilliance: St Bernardus Abt 12.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Scepticalscribe said:


> Belgian brilliance: St Bernardus Abt 12.




Friday night, and a St Bernardus Abt 12.

Or two.


----------



## Yoused

E & J brandy – the closest you can get to cognac without going to France.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

St Bernardus Pater 6.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

St Bernardus Pater 6.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Wine, rather than beer, is the beverage or tipple of choice this evening, the Grape rather than the Grain.

A glass (or two) of Chablis, a lovely white wine from Burgundy.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Domaine Chamfort C'est Beau Là-Haut Séguret Récolte 2015.


----------



## Yoused

Modelo Negra. Not an amazing brew but comforting.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yoused said:


> Modelo Negra. Not an amazing brew but comforting.




A beer?


----------



## Yoused

Scepticalscribe said:


> A beer?



Yes, a beer. Like a dark lager. Mexican, I think.

My brother made a dark lager and gave me a couple bottles. He added some chocolate and some cherry flavoring to the finish and bottle-aged it for eight months. It was awesome.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yoused said:


> Yes, a beer. Like a dark lager. Mexican, I think.
> 
> My brother made a dark lager and gave me a couple bottles. He added some chocolate and some cherry flavoring to the finish and bottle-aged it for eight months. It was awesome.




Sounds amazing and absolutely delicious.


----------



## Yoused

Scepticalscribe said:


> Sounds amazing and absolutely delicious.



He was not shy with the, uh, preservative. Good thing he put it in those wire-bail/ceramic-cork bottles (resealable) because half a bottle got me to passing the hemostat test.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A few glasses of Rioja last night.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a Belgian beer by St Bernardus.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Trappistes Rochefort 10.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

St Bernardus Pater 6.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Trappistes Rochefort 10, a superb Belgian quadrupel.


----------



## Huntn

I rarely do this, but working in the yard, drank a bottle of Weihenstephanser Hefeweizen Weisbeer followed by a Topo Chico.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Huntn said:


> I rarely do this, but working in the yard, drank a bottle of Weihenstephanser Hefeweizen Weisbeer followed by a Topo Chico.




While I do know (and quite like) Hefeweizen Weisbier (in Germany, they serve it with a slice of lemon, count your lemon slices at te end of the night and you know - or should know - just exactly how many beers you have had), I must confess that I have never heard of Topo Chico.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a glass of Meursault, a stunning white wine from Burgundy, in France.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A glass of Chassagne-Montrachet, a stunning white wine from Burgundy.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Trappistes Rochefort 6, from Belgium.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

St Bernardus Abt 12.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Friday night: Trappistes Rochefort 10.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A Duvel Citra last night.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

An Italian white wine: Cossetti Gavi.


----------



## Yoused

Today is "star wars day", because, silliness. But, just wait till tomorrow


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Trappistes Rochefort 6.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A beer; an IPA.

And a very welcome IPA, too.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My Friday night beer is going down rather well.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

St Bernardus Pater 6.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

In a mood for a beer: St Bernardus Abt 12.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A beer is going down rather well this Friday night.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a glass of Riesling from Germany.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A glass of Bordeaux Supérieur, a red wine from France.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a Spaten beer from Munich.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A Peroni beer.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a beer.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a Chouffe Blanche, an elegant beer from Belgium.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A Spaten beer from Germany.


----------



## Pumbaa

Probably getting reported for this, but…

Brooklyn Special Effects Hoppy Lager, to celebrate Euro 2020 group stage results without messing up my sleep.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Erdinger Dunkel.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A Friday night Spaten beer from Germany.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

McChouffe, a lovely beer from Belgium.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Mikkeller - Brown Jackie.


----------



## DT

Whew!  We are still on our xx day purge from June 7th, but we did (planned in advance) take Dad's Day for a few beverages, and plan on doing the same a day this weekend (to go with our Low Country Boil).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Westmalle Trappist Extra.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Budvar Czech lager.


----------



## User.45

Scepticalscribe said:


> Budvar Czech lager.



You mean the original "Budweiser"?
I find Czech beers a little too bitter for my taste.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

P_X said:


> You mean the original "Budweiser"?
> I find Czech beers a little too bitter for my taste.



Yes.

The original.

The other (beverage) never passes my lips.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A glass of white wine, (from Chile), after my French class.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A Westmalle beer.


----------



## User.191

Question to all the Brits here: is there anything like Honey Bourbon available in the UK?

I'm slowly planning for my return back and trying to ascertain what's made it there from here  than I've become somewhat addicted to.


----------



## DT

Just take:






And add some:


----------



## Scepticalscribe

TheTrillionaire MissNomer said:


> Question to all the Brits here: is there anything like Honey Bourbon available in the UK?
> 
> I'm slowly planning for my return back and trying to ascertain what's made it there from here  than I've become somewhat addicted to.




I must say that I have never seen such a thing; while I have spotted bourbons on store/shop shelves, inevitably and invariably, they hail from the US.

In the British Isles, the problem here is that both Scotch, (single malts etc) and Irish whiskey are (locally produced products/whiskies) that are actually exceedingly good.  This is one of the rare areas where the local product is vastly superior to anything else (with the possible exception of a few Japanese whiskies).

Thus, there isn't much of a demand for local whiskies crafted in the "bourbon" tradition, and, if one wants that, craves that, longs for that, one can simply buy a bourbon imported from the US.

However, there does seem to be a growing trend of aging whiskies - specialist whiskies, distilled in small quantities (by reputable producers) Redbreast had a small run of an aged whiskey aged in Lustau sherry barrels, for example - in sherry barrels, or Madeira barrels, or occasionally wine barrels, or something similar - which might be worth investigating.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Scepticalscribe said:


> A Westmalle beer.



And another Westmalle beer, served in a Westmalle chalice.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A Weissbier from Germany (complete with a slice or two of lemon).


----------



## JamesMike

A Guinness at the proper temperature of 43° F, actually the experts say it is 42.8°F, but I like living on the edge!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A Peroni, a (most quaffable) beer from Italy.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A few glasses of wine. 

Chilean white wine. 

Very agreeable, palatable and most enjoyable.


----------



## Herdfan

I think I have mentioned here I don't really drink.  If alcohol disappeared tomorrow, my life would not change.

But the one thing I do enjoy once in a blue moon, if that, is a good bourbon.  My favorite is Basil Hayden.  It is the 80 Proof weakling of the Jim Beam small batch family.  Nice smooth drink.

But it is getting a new cousin, Basil Hayden Toast.  Basil has a much higher rye mix in the mash than most other bourbons (some like Maker's Mark have no rye), which adds a little kick without so much of the burn.  But the new blend subs in brown rice for the rye.  This is supposed to sweeten up the profile.  I will have to give it a try when it becomes available.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A glass of Chilean white wine (Sauvignon Blanc) on a Friday night.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A glass (or three) of white Chilean Reserve wine.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A very welcome IPA.


----------



## Huntn

A decade ago during trips to the NE US, Yuengling Beer from the oldest brewery in the States was one of my favorite beers. Yesterday I walked into my local grocery (HEB) and there it was sitting in the refrigerated beer section. I pounced! Hmm, good. 

​


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A glass of white wine (Sauvignon Blanc), a Chilean Reserve, this Friday evening.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A glass of Chilean white wine, a Chardonnay, a Chilean Reserve, this Friday evening.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A glass - or three, of white wine (Chilean Sauvignon Blanc) this September Friday evening.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

An IPA (or two).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping an IPA this Saturday evening.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Scepticalscribe said:


> Sipping an IPA this Saturday evening.




Actually, two, if not three, IPAs.


----------



## Pumbaa

Scepticalscribe said:


> Actually, two, if not three, IPAs.



The more, the merrier


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A glass (or three) of Chilean Chardonnay.


----------



## DT

Scepticalscribe said:


> A glass (or three) of Chilean Chardonnay.




OK, we have had a few weeks on non-stop coincidences, and it apparently continues. 

This is the bottle of wine Wife pulled out of the cooler - a Chilean Chard 






And this is a meal where we'd usually not drink wine, and I mostly drink reds, she said, "I feel like wine, maybe a white!", and before I read your post I said, "Yeah, that seems like a good choice tonight".

This is from a friend who distributes organic sourced wines, vineyards use all sort of recycling, no chemicals, etc.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

DT said:


> OK, we have had a few weeks on non-stop coincidences, and it apparently continues.
> 
> This is the bottle of wine Wife pulled out of the cooler - a Chilean Chard
> 
> View attachment 8883
> 
> 
> And this is a meal where we'd usually not drink wine, and I mostly drink reds, she said, "I feel like wine, maybe a white!", and before I read your post I said, "Yeah, that seems like a good choice tonight".
> 
> This is from a friend who distributes organic sourced wines, vineyards use all sort of recycling, no chemicals, etc.



Chilean Chardonnay this Friday, for me, too.


----------



## DT

I guess I should put my beer related post here, umm, can you port that over for me 

It's currently here:









						What are you doing today?
					

Decent Brother phoned yesterday evening, and we had a lovely chat.




					talkedabout.com


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Friday night Chardonnay (from Chile) following Thursday night IPA.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A glass of white wine from Burgundy.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a Saturday night beer.  An IPA.


----------



## DT

Scepticalscribe said:


> Sipping a Saturday night beer.  An IPA.




Well, there's an IPA, and then there's *AN IPA* ...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

DT said:


> Well, there's an IPA, and then there's *AN IPA* ...




Okay.

This particular beer - my second of this Hallowe'en evening - (the first one went by the name of a "Retro IPA") is a *Double* IPA.

Actually, it says that it clocks in at 8.0% ABV.  

Tasting notes refer to "pine & grapefruit, stone fruits, and balanced bitterness".

However, the taste receptors on my tongue simply report a resounding "yum".  Perhaps my palate is less sophisticated than I had thought.

And there are crisps......(chips to Our Transatlantic Cousins).


----------



## DT

From Evil Twin Brewing?

Sounds deliciously appropriate for this weekend


----------



## hulugu

Had a couple of Hazy IPAs from Sierra Nevada at our weekly newsroom meeting at a local bar. What a wonderful brew.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A Chilean Chardonnay is keeping me company this winter's Friday evening.


----------



## DT

hulugu said:


> Had a couple of Hazy IPAs from Sierra Nevada at our weekly newsroom meeting at a local bar. What a wonderful brew.




It's a solid NEIPA, and pretty much __everything__ from Sierra Nevada is anywhere from very good to exceptional.  Torpedo, is on a pretty constant rotation here at the World HQ, and I'm on deck waiting for Celebration to show up for the holiday season 

If you get a chance to score some, Hoptimum is a spectacular, world class IIPA


----------



## Scepticalscribe

An IPA (actually, a double IPA) - or two - this evening.


----------



## Hrafn

A buddy liked Angry Orchard strawberry cider, so I decided to try my hand at brewing my own.  I have two- one gallon carboys I loaded with apple juice and a pureed strawberry blend at 3 fluid ounces in one and 6 fluid ounces in the other.  

My wife and I tried each this morning, and she preferred the 6 fluid oz which came out noticeably sweeter.  Both are kegged so I'm waiting for them to slow carbonate before sampling any more.

I also kegged 5 gallons of a Chinook brown ale.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Hrafn said:


> A buddy liked Angry Orchard strawberry cider, so I decided to try my hand at brewing my own.  I have two- one gallon carboys I loaded with apple juice and a pureed strawberry blend at 3 fluid ounces in one and 6 fluid ounces in the other.
> 
> My wife and I tried each this morning, and she preferred the 6 fluid oz which came out noticeably sweeter.  Both are kegged so I'm waiting for them to slow carbonate before sampling any more.
> 
> I also kegged 5 gallons of a Chinook brown ale.




Sounds wonderful.

Do enjoy.

Years ago (actually, decades ago) my father - whom I adored - and I, discussed (and debated, brooded over, and mulled over) producing homemade wines and beers.

As with much else, I think this sort of thing requires either expertise, or someone who knows what they are doing to teach those of us who haven't a clue what to do and how to do it.


----------



## Hrafn

Scepticalscribe said:


> Sounds wonderful.
> 
> Do enjoy.
> 
> Years ago (actually, decades ago) my father - whom I adored - and I, discussed (and debated, brooded over, and mulled over) producing homemade wines and beers.
> 
> As with much else, I think this sort of thing requires either expertise, or someone who knows what they are doing to teach those of us who haven't a clue what to do and how to do it.



Actually, when they lifted the rules about homebrew, my dad and I got into it.  We found a local home-brew shop, got a couple of books, and away we went.  In the 20+ years since, a lot has changed, but the idea is still fundamentally the same.  It's mostly like cooking/baking, but there is some equipment to make things easier.  

It boils down to: sugar water+ flavorings + yeast + time = something maybe palatable.  

My wife's grandfather made sweet wines, but only my BIL made any with him before he passed.

I have dietary restrictions, so I've gone way outside the normal beer types.  I normally make Meads, Ciders and beers.  At some point I may try my hand at a wine.

The best part at this point is that you can now go to a homebrew shop, pick up a small kit, and you are pretty much guaranteed something you can drink.  From there, it's a slippery slope to a full blown hobby.


----------



## JohnR

The title of the thread is Booze...I love beer too, but please...get back on topic! hah

I got EXTREMELY lucky and walked into the local Liquor Barn and they were stacking the shelf by the front. Oh my! Stuff I have NEVER seen on the shelf anywhere, and here they were at RETAIL price!!  Now mind you, I live within an hour of the distilleries that produce this stuff...you would think it would be common here. Unfortunately due to the secondary market and collectors, it is extremely hard to get these at retail price. That said, this stuff was all gone within the hour!










My take from that day:





That Weller Full Proof goes for around $3-350 secondary and this is a store pick. I got it for $59. The most expensive bottle there is the Blanton's, at $66


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Beer and wine are my tipples of choice, spirits a lot less so.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A glass (or three) of Chilean Chardonnay.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Erdinger Dunkel, a delightful dark beer from Germany.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A glass - or three - of Chilean Chardonnay shall keep me company this windswept Friday night (plus off stage sound effects of hailstones) that falls in late November.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And again, a glass - or three - of Chilean Chardonnay is keeping me company tonight.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A Chilean Chardonnay is keeping me company this evening.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A glass of wine - Chardonnay from Chile - is keeping me company this miserable Friday night.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A welcome glass of Italian red wine is beig sipped and savoured as I write.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A glass of Chianti is keeping me company this evening.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping, savouring and thoroughly enjoying a double IPA.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A German beer - Erdinger Dunkel - is being sipped and enjoyed as I write.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A Friday night glass of wine, Chardonnay from Chile.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And a glass of Chardonnay from Chile is keeping me company.


----------



## Huntn

Saw this thread tonight, then ran to the multi-use cabinet and poured me a shot of Wild Turkey 101.     A lot of research went into this choice as my preferred Kentucky Burbon. __

_
_​


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Huntn said:


> Saw this thread tonight, then ran to the multi-use cabinet and poured me a shot of Wild Turkey 101.     A lot of research went into this choice as my preferred Kentucky Burbon. __
> 
> _View attachment 10479_​




I seem to recall reading that this was Hunter S Thompson's favourite beverage.


----------



## Huntn

Scepticalscribe said:


> I seem to recall reading that this was Hunter S Thompson's favourite beverage.



There are  smoother, albeit blander whiskeys out there. At one point I thought that just a good whiskey taste would be the ideal, but the smoother whiskeys were not as good to me. I determined that the strength of a slight burn on the way down was part of the appeal. I might assume that part of this is due to a high proof, but really not sure if the burn can be removed from a  beverage with 50% or greater alcohol content.


----------



## DT

@Huntn

If you like that Wild Turkey and the sort of flavor profile you suggested, try a bottle of Old Forester 100 Proof.  It's insanely inexpensive (in most places) for the product, punches well above its weight, and I think it'll blow your mind 

It's got a fairly spicy rye content with a good complimenting traditional bourbon spiciness, works great straight, it's an excellent mixer too.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Huntn said:


> There are  smoother, albeit blander whiskeys out there. At one point I thought that just a good whiskey taste would be the ideal, but the smoother whiskeys were not as good to me. I determined that the strength of a slight burn on the way down was part of the appeal. I might assume that part of this is due to a high proof, but really not sure if the burn can be removed from a  beverage with 50% or greater alcohol content.




Ah: Each to their own, but, what you describe as "that slight burn" is exactly what I dislike about the less smooth whiskies.

Personally, my preferences re alcohol don't really lie with spirits, and, on the rare occasion when I do partake of a glass of whisky, or cognac, (or - even - port), I treasure - and seek out - the quality of "smoothness" (which, yes, seems to co-relate with both age, and quality, and also, for that matter, expense).


----------



## Huntn

I foun


DT said:


> @Huntn
> 
> If you like that Wild Turkey and the sort of flavor profile you suggested, try a bottle of Old Forester 100 Proof.  It's insanely inexpensive (in most places) for the product, punches well above its weight, and I think it'll blow your mind
> 
> It's got a fairly spicy rye content with a good complimenting traditional bourbon spiciness, works great straight, it's an excellent mixer too.



I found some and will give it a go.  Sadly when I did my whiskey research several years ago,  I kept poor notes and don’t remember if this is a brand I have tried or not, but I  am familiar with the name.









						Old Forester • 100 Proof Rye Whiskey
					






					specsonline.com


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A glass of Chianti.


----------



## Yoused

DT said:


> … try a bottle of Old Forester 100 Proof.  … It's got a fairly spicy rye content with a good complimenting traditional bourbon spiciness …




How does that song go, _Drink to me only with thine ryes …_


----------



## cloudflare420

Decided to finally break open this bottle for Christmas.


----------



## Huntn

cloudflare420 said:


> Decided to finally break open this bottle for Christmas.



Was it worth the wait?


----------



## cloudflare420

Huntn said:


> Was it worth the wait?



Most definitely


----------



## Scepticalscribe

cloudflare420 said:


> Decided to finally break open this bottle for Christmas.




Sorry, my eyesight is such that even when I click on the image I cannot tell what it is; perhaps you could please enlighten us?


----------



## cloudflare420

Scepticalscribe said:


> Sorry, my eyesight is such that even when I click on the image I cannot tell what it is; perhaps you could please enlighten us?



Hibiki 21 (by Beam Suntory)


----------



## Scepticalscribe

cloudflare420 said:


> Hibiki 21 (by Beam Suntory)



A Japanese whisky?


----------



## cloudflare420

Scepticalscribe said:


> A Japanese whisky?



Correct


----------



## Scepticalscribe

cloudflare420 said:


> Correct




What is so special about it?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A glass of Chianti is keeping me company this evening.


----------



## Yoused

cloudflare420 said:


> Hibiki 21 (by Beam Suntory)



I remember Suntory from that _Lost in Translation_, the beautiful lovechild-movie of Sophie Coppola. If you like a sweet and difficult movie, that is one to watch.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

An IPA, while watching The Crown.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A glass of Chardonnay from Chile.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A glass of Chianti to see in the New Year.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A glass of Chardonnay from Chile.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A beer, Erdinger Dunkel, a dark German beer.


----------



## cloudflare420

It’s been a while since I’ve gotten into this bottle


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My Friday night tipple has taken the welcome form of a glass (or three) of Chianti, a red wine from northern Italy.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Scepticalscribe said:


> A beer, Erdinger Dunkel, a dark German beer.



Sipping an Erdinger Dunkel, a dark German beer.


----------



## Hrafn

It's Estrella Jalisco currently for me.  Costco stopped carrying Corona.


----------



## Pumbaa

Hrafn said:


> It's Estrella Jalisco currently for me.  Costco stopped carrying Corona.



Ah, Corona, yes. Before my local pub closed down permanently due to the pandemic, they seemed to sell quite a bit of Corona. Plenty of middle-aged men thought ordering a bottle of Corona was hilarious. Maybe it didn’t get that kind of boost in stores…


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a glass (or three) of Chilean Chardonnay.


----------



## Hrafn

Pumbaa said:


> Ah, Corona, yes. Before my local pub closed down permanently due to the pandemic, they seemed to sell quite a bit of Corona. Plenty of middle-aged men thought ordering a bottle of Corona was hilarious. Maybe it didn’t get that kind of boost in stores…



In the US, it's gluten free, and with a slice of lime is a refreshing light beer.  Once abroad, I had to switch because in other countries it is not gluten free.


----------



## DT

It's as fantastic as the 98 on BA would suggest, wow, definitely world class.








Though I have actually had it before according to my "beer records"


----------



## Arkitect

Ah. Nearly Gin o'clock. 

Cheers!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Arkitect said:


> Ah. Nearly Gin o'clock.
> 
> Cheers!



Cheers.  

Santé.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A Saturday night IPA.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

An Erdinger Dunkel.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A glass (or three) of Chianti, a red wine from northern Italy.


----------



## DT

A new one from Terrapin,  Depth Perception Imperial IPA ABV 9.1%, IBU 75

Tons of malt up front with more mid-hops, kind of creamy, and a long, piney finish, the initial drink reminds me a bit of a Scotch Ale!  All the Terrapin products were BOGO, making this an extra killer deal.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A Pale Ale from Mikkeller, (Side Eyes).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a few glasses of Chianti (an Italian red wine) on Thursday evening.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A Friday night Chardonnay (Chilean reserve) is going down rather well.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

An IPA tonight, celebrating the defeat(s) of the Tories in two by-elections, and drowning my sorrows over today's repeal of Roe v Wade.


----------



## JamesMike

Enjoying my second Guinness while laughing at the critters fight over toys.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A week-end glass (or more) of Chardonnay (from Chile) beckon.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A Friday night IPA (or three...) is going down rather well.


----------



## DT

Been sitting on a couple of Stone 25th Anniversary Triple IPAs for sometime, busted one out just now.  Pretty fantastic, really thick malty middle, ends with a lot of dry citrus and resin/pine (100+ IBU).  Pretty stout ABV at 12.5%, but not too boozy given that, just a little warm on the finish.  A touch sweet, could easily knock off two of these with some salty, savory food


----------



## Scepticalscribe

DT said:


> Been sitting on a couple of Stone 25th Anniversary Triple IPAs for sometime, busted one out just now.  Pretty fantastic, really thick malty middle, ends with a lot of dry citrus and resin/pine (100+ IBU).  Pretty stout ABV at 12.5%, but not too boozy given that, just a little warm on the finish.  A touch sweet, could easily knock off two of these with some salty, savory food
> 
> 
> View attachment 15885



That looks amazing and I would imagine that it tastes superb; enjoy.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A Friday night glass (or three) of Chianti is going down rather well.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A Weissbier (or two) from Germany, served with a slice or two of lemon, as is traditional; as beers go, and as beers go down, (and this beer is going down rather well), this is a peerless, timeless, classic.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoying a double IPA; very welcome, and going down smoothly.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a Hobgoblin Ruby beer (or ale) from the Wychwood Brewery.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Erdinger Dunkel (a dark, German beer); wonderful.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And yesterday, with dinner, I enjoyed a few glasses of Riesling.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoying a Weissbier, from Germany.


----------



## Nycturne

Scepticalscribe said:


> Erdinger Dunkel (a dark, German beer); wonderful.




Back when I still brewed my own batches, my favorite recipe was for a Hefeweizen Dopplebock. My last batch was pretty heavy though @ ~11% ABV. It was deceptively smooth and didn't really taste of alcohol. If I was a bigger alcohol person and didn't sell my gear, I'd definitely make more.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Nycturne said:


> Back when I still brewed my own batches, my favorite recipe was for a Hefeweizen Dopplebock. My last batch was pretty heavy though @ ~11% ABV. It was deceptively smooth and didn't really taste of alcohol. If I was a bigger alcohol person and didn't sell my gear, I'd definitely make more.



Sounds absolutely delicious.

I love dark German beers.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

An IPA.  

And it is going down rather well.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A "Pure Brewed Organic Lager" by Samuel Smith (Old Brewery, Tadcaster, Yorkshire, UK).


----------



## DT

Gin and tonic, with Fords Gin and Fever Tree "light" tonic, pretty fantastic, Fords is a favorite, it's an excellent gin (big on the juniper/citrus, a real "modern" type gin), love the packaging, and Fever Tree is a "reference" mixer.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A few glasses of Chardonnay from Chile.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

An IPA (actually, a double IPA) is keeping me company this Friday evening.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

It is Friday night.

A Grape versus Grain debate has commenced in my mind.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The Grain has won.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Am sipping an Erdinger Dunkel.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A glass of Chilean Chardonnay.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Am sipping an Erdinger Dunkel (a lovely German dark beer).

As the nights draw in, and winter approaches, I find that my preferences increasingly turn to dark, rich, luscious, beers, whereas I quite like the IPA style in summer.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Chilean Chardonnay is keeping me company this evening.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I sipped, savored and thoroughly enjoyed a Trappistes Rochefort 8 - actually, two of them - last night.

A perfect winter beverage.


----------



## Clix Pix

Ah, been a while since I've had the pleasure of a Trappistes Rochefort 8!  It's been really waaaaaay too long since I've made an excursion to the store in my area which sells all the various Trappiste Rocheforts plus various and sundry other delights by other wonderful breweries.   Rochefort 8 is definitely one of my favorites.  I've missed. it.   One of these days I really, really need to remedy that situation!


----------



## Hrafn

I never tried Trappist, but sometimes I miss having a Chimay on occasion. I really liked their bleue, Rouge and blanche.  I don't think I tried their 150.  

Oops, just looked up Trappist.  Now I'm confused.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Ah, been a while since I've had the pleasure of a Trappistes Rochefort 8!  It's been really waaaaaay too long since I've made an excursion to the store in my area which sells all the various Trappiste Rocheforts plus various and sundry other delights by other wonderful breweries.   Rochefort 8 is definitely one of my favorites.  I've missed. it.   One of these days I really, really need to remedy that situation!



It is a superb beer, and I must say that I really enjoyed it.

In fact, I shall purchase a few tomorrow, now that you mention it......


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A glass of Chianti (a red wine from Italy) accompanied dinner.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My beer was delivered.

I am currently sipping (and savouring) a St Bernardus Abt 12.

Perfect on a winter's evening.


Hrafn said:


> I never tried Trappist, but sometimes I miss having a Chimay on occasion. I really liked their bleue, Rouge and blanche.  I don't think I tried their 150.
> 
> Oops, just looked up Trappist.  Now I'm confused.



There are a number of Trappist monasteries - most of which are found in Belgium - which brew excellent (and, in some cases, superb) beer.

Despite being described as "Trappist" (those that follow, or adhere to, Trappist rules), the monks in these monasteries differ from one another, and come from different religious orders.

However, one of these monasteries brews a beverage which goes by the name of Trappistes Rochefort with a number added; these numbers denote strength and type.  Thus, the Trappistes Rochefort 6 is a superb interpretation of the classic Belgian "Dubbel", whereas the superlative Trappistes Rochefort 10 is considered one of the best possible examples of the Belgian style that goes by the name of a "quadrupel" (rich, dark, luscious, and highly alcoholic).

However, the beer that @Clix Pix and I have discussed and described - the Trappistes Rochefort 8, a lovely beer - is not a "triple" (for, such beers are gold, not dark) but, nevertheless, in terms of taste and strength it lies between the Trappistes Rochefort 6 and the Trappistes Rochefort 10.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And now, I am sipping a Trappistes Rochefort 10.

Sublime......


----------



## Hrafn

Scepticalscribe said:


> My beer was delivered.
> 
> I am currently sipping (and savouring) a St Bernardus Abt 12.
> 
> Perfect on a winter's evening.
> 
> There are a number of Trappist monasteries - most of which are found in Belgium - which brew excellent (and, in some cases, superb) beer.
> 
> Despite being described as "Trappist" (those that follow, or adhere to, Trappist rules), the monks in these monasteries differ from one another, and come from different religious orders.
> 
> However, one of these monasteries brews a beverage which goes by the name of Trappistes Rochefort with a number added; these numbers denote strength and type.  Thus, the Trappistes Rochefort 6 is a superb interpretation of the classic Belgian "Dubbel", whereas the superlative Trappistes Rochefort 10 is considered one the best possible examples of the Belgian style that goes by the name of a "quadrupel" (rich, dark, luscious, and highly alcoholic).
> 
> However, the beer that @Clix Pix and I have discussed and described - the Trappistes Rochefort 8, a lovely beer - is not a "triple" (for, such beers are gold, not dark) but, nevertheless, in terms of taste and strength it lies between the Trappistes Rochefort 6 and the Trappistes Rochefort 10.



Yes, I did some further investigation, I can't enjoy, but it's always good to learn.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoying a St Bernardus Abt 12.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A glass or two of Chianti, a red wine from northern Italy.


----------



## Yoused

Scepticalscribe said:


> a red wine from northern Italy



Is the bottle wrapped in straw?


----------



## Macky-Mac

Champagne before dinner today


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yoused said:


> Is the bottle wrapped in straw?



No.


----------



## DT

Yoused said:


> Is the bottle wrapped in straw?




After it's empty, you can do this!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A night that calls for a few dark beers.

Starting with an Erdinger Dunkel, from Germany.



DT said:


> After it's empty, you can do this!
> 
> View attachment 19662



Years ago, when I was a child, I seem to recall that my mother did something similar with an empty (straw wrapped) wine bottle.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoying, imbibing, partaking of, sipping and savouring a Trappistes Rochefort 8, a wonderful dark beer from Belgium.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And that was followed, in turn, by the truly splendid Trappistes Rochefort 10.....sublime.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A glass, or three, of Chardonnay from Chile.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

I enjoyed a glass or 5 of some wine I was given by a supplier last night while cooking. Not a hugely expensive wine but nice all the same.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Trappistes Rochefort 8; a winter treat.


----------



## oldBCguy

.. some easily made hot toddies for a happy hour yesterday - put Canadian whiskey in mine, and vodka in hers -- some flavourful warmth.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A glass of Trappistes Rochefort 8.


----------



## oldBCguy

.. a first try of a Cuban rum gifted to me recently for my birthday .. a little soothing warmth on a cold winter's day here -- it brought back some fond (and rum-warmed) memories of my trips/stays in Cuba way back in the 1970's.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A crate of beer (mostly Trappistes Rochefort and several bottles of St Bernardus) was delivered today.

Enjoyed a single beer this evening, a St Bernardus Abt 12, a Belgian winter classic


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A Trappistes Rochefort 8 has been opened.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A glass (or three) of Riesling (Trocken) from Germany, the Saarland, to be precise.


----------

